# Eliminar cuenta



## saracbeth

Hola!!
He buscado por todos lados pero no encuentro ninguna opción que me permita eliminar la cuenta de wordreference, o por lo menos los post que he abierto. ¿Alguien sabe? Muchas gracias,

Sara


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes, Saracbeth:

Lamento que tu experiencia en los foros te haya conducido a esta decisión. Si tu participación se ha vuelto para ti desagradable o insoportable, o simplemente ya no te interesa intervenir en las discusiones de los foros, la solución está en tus manos: deja de visitar los foros. Si no pudiste hallar ningún control que te permitiera darte de baja es porque dicha función no existe. Lo que sí puedes hacer es modificar una serie de opciones por medio de tu panel de control, siguiendo las indicaciones de este mensaje.

Tampoco puedes eliminar la totalidad de los mensajes que has publicado hasta ahora porque pertenecen al foro. De hecho, cuando te inscribiste como usuaria de los foros de WordrReference, aceptaste una serie de condiciones de uso expresadas en el reglamento; entre dichas condiciones, se halla la siguiente:


> *16. Cada miembro es responsable de sus propios mensajes.*
> 
> Al publicar un mensaje en WRF o en uno de sus foros, está otorgando una licencia irrevocable a WRF para usarlo a perpetuidad.
> Cualquier traducción, definición y explicación que usted provea puede  ser usada por WRF para ser integrada en los diccionarios y otros  materiales de referencia.
> 
> Regla 16


Saludos,


swift


----------



## saracbeth

Buenas tardes, swift

En ningún momento he dicho que mi participación se haya vuelto desagradable o insoportable. De hecho, me sirven de gran ayuda  Simplemente esta dirección de correo ya no la utilizo, solo eso. Por eso quería cerrarla. 

Gracias,
Sara


----------



## swift

Eso no lo explicaste antes y ahora no entiendo si lo que quisieras es cambiar la dirección de correo electrónico a la que se envían las notificaciones del foro o dejar de participar.


----------



## saracbeth

Bueno, tampoco pensé que fuese necesario explicarlo. Lo único que quería era borrar mi cuenta actual de wordreference (porque pensé que se podía) y registrarme con otra. Pero bueno, que puedo simplemente pasar a usar la otra y ya está, no pasa nada.

Gracias
Sara


----------



## swift

Cuando te inscribiste, debiste llenar un formulario en el que se te pedía una dirección de correo electrónico. Entiendo que la dirección que usaste para inscribirte ya no la usas más y que lo que deseas hacer ahora es empezar a usar los foros con otra cuenta de correo electrónico. No hace falta crear una nueva cuenta de usuario: basta con que modifiques tus datos aquí.

Si me permites, te recomendaría que la próxima vez plantees tu consulta de una forma más clara.  En tu primer mensaje  hablas de eliminar la cuenta de WordReference, es decir, tu cuenta de usuario como saracbeth; luego dices que lo que quieres es empezar a usar una nueva cuenta de correo electrónico. ¿Para qué ibas a querer eliminar los mensajes que has publicado? 

En cualquier caso, si quisieras abrir una nueva cuenta de usuario, debes dejar por completo de autenticarte con tu cuenta 'saracbeth'.


> Can I change my username?
> 
> 
> We do not change usernames unless you have over 100 posts; to ask  for a change, use the "Contact Us" link. But with fewer posts you may  still register a new name, using a different e-mail address. *The rules  require that you have only one identity; so you must stop using the old  name when you begin using the new one.*
> FAQ


----------



## saracbeth

Los mensajes en realidad me daban igual, solo quería usar con mi nueva cuenta el nombre de "saracbeth". Pero sí, igual me expliqué mal, lo tendré en cuenta para la próxima vez 

¡Saludos y gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## chamyto

saracbeth said:


> Bueno, tampoco pensé que fuese necesario explicarlo. Lo único que quería era borrar mi cuenta actual de wordreference (porque pensé que se podía) y registrarme con otra. Pero bueno, que puedo simplemente pasar a usar la otra y ya está, no pasa nada.
> 
> Gracias
> Sara



Hola, la regla 18 dice lo siguiente: 
* No falsee su identidad.*
Le es permitido registrarse con un solo nombre de usuario. 
No finja ser alguien que no es: esto incluye su sexo, nacionalidad y lengua materna. 
Debe indicar su lengua materna, ya que es fundamental saber quién es usted y cuál es su origen para que los demás entendamos sus traducciones u otra información lingüística que brinde.

Con esto se deduce (supongo) que no puedes tener dos cuentas de usuario a la vez. Tal vez para las cuestiones de cambios de usuario deberías contactar con Mike, el administrador de  la página.


----------



## Mate

Buenas noches:

Lo que en realidad no está permitido es participar simultáneamente con dos nombres distintos, o mantener dos cuentas activas a la vez. 

Si olvidaste tu contraseña o ya no usas la dirección de correo con la que te inscribiste, basta con crear otro nombre de usuario y nada más; un solo nombre de usuario. El antiguo no debe ser usado de nuevo en el futuro.   

Saludos,

Mate
moderador


----------

